# fans for greenhouse heater



## lindafrog (Sep 1, 2009)

with the first day of September I am thinking about getting the greenhouse heater started up. Its a southern burner non electric prophane. In the past we have used house fan and/a vornado to despense the air. this is okay, but drafty and drying. Does anyone have ideals on a seperate blower or something to move air without the bad side effects of drying and adding MORE chill to the already cold greenhouse.
thanks from
Lindafrog in Michigan where it was 40 degrees this morning!! cymbidiums are spiking!!!


----------



## Ray (Sep 2, 2009)

If you have air circulators in the GH - a good idea for healthy plants all by itself - you shouldn't have any issue with heat distribution.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 4, 2009)

check out greenhouse suppliers and look for h.a.f. fans (horizontal air flow)


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 4, 2009)

This is the kind of thing that I use: 


http://www.griffins.com/search/sear...25&search_value=fan&search_flag=prod_desc&p=1 

I acturally have 4 of these (or similar) running all the time in my greenhouse. They also come in different sizes. I use 2 diffrent sizes in mine. I actually bought 4 of the smaller size ones when I first got my greenhouse. Then immediately took 2 out and put two of the larger ones in. I'll also running a large rotating house fan on one end of the greenhouse. Then in the heat of the summer I add a big old box fan on the floor. I've found that lots of fans keep many of the bugs at bay. I'd rather spend a little extra on electricity and less time and money spraying the plants for bugs. 

Hope this helps. If you have any more questions that you think I can help you with shoot me an e-mail.

Bob


----------



## Scott Ware (Sep 4, 2009)

Those Schaefer fans are wonderful with their ingenious "cages" protecting against accident and injury. Two 12" models really do a great job of swirling the air in my little greenhouse and keeping the temperature stable in all corners while a couple 8" models keep the gangs of T5 fluorescents cool under the benches.

The cage design is such that there is virtually no air resistance - and I haven't knocked a fan blade off with a water wand or inadvertently made paph salad since I switched to this style of fan. 

They're a little bit spendy but they seem to be very high quality and they really move the air.


----------



## lindafrog (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks to all for your help I will check out the fans.


----------

